# Introducing Blue



## AmandaBlue (May 20, 2012)

Here are a couple pictures of my tiel Blue! He's such a fun and smart boy, loves to sing and wolf whistle. He's a rescue, so I have NO idea how old he is (is there a way to tell?). He was hatched with a deformed foot (my vet thinks), but he doesn't let that stop him. Oh, and he LOVES listening to Mariah Carey


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes gorgeous!!! I love normal grey boys, so handsome Unfortunately there is no way to tell age in a living cockatiel, all I can tell is hes over a year old since hes got his adult colours.

p.s. I hope you dont mind, since you already made an introduction, I moved this thread to the pictures section, not everybody reads the intro threads so I thought he'd get more views here.


----------



## AmandaBlue (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply! He's a great addition to the family, and I think he knows how handsome he is


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

And handsome he is indeed! Congrats Hes lovelyX x


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh he is a cutey pie


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

He beautiful...I hope my little guys colors turn out to be as gorgeous!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## lauracorn (Dec 31, 2011)

he is such a cutie pie


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

He is handsome.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Blue is gorgeous!


----------



## NoelleLeong (May 15, 2012)

Blue is really handsome  Male normal grey always remind me of my 1st tiel which I got when I was 12  Congrats to your addition


----------

